# Changer clavier QWERTY en AZERTY



## street cat (4 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Tout le monde

Je voulais savoir:1. comment arrive t-on a changer de clavier??? 
                         2. ou peut on en trouver ( magasins)

Sa ressemble a ça : http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Coque-Super...ryZ69560QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


Merci encore 


Street cat


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

essaye ici


----------

